
Show HN: Monitoring a portfolio's performance via lightbulbs - helsinki
https://trevorprater.com/#hue_portfolio
======
jannes
I was a little bit confused by your page's layout, because I was expecting it
to be an article and I tried to skim. Until I realised that only the first
paragraph is part of this "Show HN" and the rest are your other blog posts.

------
rozim
Fun stuff. See also the Ambient Orb:
[http://www.ambientdevices.com/about/consumer-
devices](http://www.ambientdevices.com/about/consumer-devices)

